# Two Serrasalmus to ID



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

* First one is about 6.5''*

Flash:















Without flash:








*Second one is 8''*

Flash:















Without flash:


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

imo the first one appears to be an _S. Rhombeus_ and the second one looks like a _S. Compressus_?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i think both look like rhoms


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

some nise rhom you have there


----------



## thePman (Apr 10, 2007)

im thinking the second fish is a comp, just because i see some bar like spots but what do i know


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

SNAKEBITE said:


> imo the first one appears to be an _S. Rhombeus_ and the second one looks like a _S. Compressus_?


I agree with this statement.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Some people said the first one was a compressus with this pic:









I know both are ethier a rhom or a comp, but I'd like to know for sure what they really are... both were sold to me a rhoms..


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

Moondemon said:


> I know both are ethier a rhom or a comp, but I'd like to know for sure what they really are... both were sold to me a rhoms..


were giving you our BEST guess...if you would like a positive ID you can wait for frank or simply email him


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

SNAKEBITE said:


> I know both are ethier a rhom or a comp, but I'd like to know for sure what they really are... both were sold to me a rhoms..


*were giving you our BEST guess*...if you would like a positive ID you can wait for frank or simply email him
[/quote]

Yes and I really appreciate !!
Thank you for helping me with this !


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

They both look like Guyana Rhoms to me.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Eric99 said:


> They both look like Guyana Rhoms to me.


unless he knows where they were collected you cant say its a ruyana rhom but just a rhom


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I asked Frank. The first one is a Rhom and the second one isn't a Compressus, so it's another Rhom


----------

